# Book of Daphne Simeon in 2006...



## Guest (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi,

I went to the site amazon.com and it says that the book Feeling Unreal: Depersonalization Disorder and the Loss of Self will be released in february 2006.... I ordered it and it was saying january 2005. I am deceived 

Anyway, just to let you know.

Cynthia xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2005)

I cheked with amazon, and my order is proceed.... should be having this book in january 11-15. Well see...

Cynthia xxx


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

cynthia...when you get it let us know if its any good please


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2005)

Don't worry!

Althought I am sure we all know what this book talks about 

Cyn xxx


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

Don't spoil the ending for us


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Cynthia,

Dreamer believes that is a misprint. I have also ordered it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

great another book that will probably tell you everything that you have read already.


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

> great another book that will probably tell you everything that you have read already.


LOL. May be cynical, but that was funny and probably pretty accurate as well.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

thank you Jason


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

i just find it kind of i dunno bothersome that people get all excited over something like this.

Like " OMG!!!!!!!!! A NEW BOOK ON DP/DR!!!!!!! OMG !!! OMG!!! OMG!!!" do you think by reading this book that you will be cured? You probably won't even learn too much new information. All of these books say the same thing. I have like 5 Anxiety books and its all the same shit in every one. Great

Its like some of you live for this shit, like DP/DR or whatever is YOUR LIFE. You have become so wrapped up into it that its all you think about. Like when people were talking about that movie or whatever, i was like who gives a fuck. Why would I want to see a movie about this shit? Is it going to make me feel any better? Is it gonna cure or get rid of my problems ?? NO

I am the only one who can help myself really

I am my own worst enemy, like many of you

Half of this medical propaganda theory bullshit is nonsense

Like right now and lately ive felt like a miserable bastard, and if I read this book, its not going to change that.


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

Reading the book will prolly make shit worse...honestly!

Kelson


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Well then, man do you folks get me riled up, there's no reason for Dr. Simeon to do any research into this so we can understand this better.???

She has worked for years at Mt. Sinai with Eric Hollander. Maricio Sierra has worked equally as hard at the IoP in London.

Would you rather have them sit on their hands and do nothing?

Absolutely astounding. This is probably the first major book on DP. I am 46 years old, have had this for virtually my entire life, and now there is a book about it, about research. People might start understanding a little bit about what is wrong with us.

Honest to God I don't know what people want here.

Also, I've ordered the book. The ship date is January, 2005. I expect it within a couple of weeks.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I hope you guys let us know if the book comes and how it is. I understand the thing with all the panic/anxiety books are the same but the dp/dr books are different. That information isn't as easily accessible as anxiety info. I know when I read Janines book I was like "wow". I took it in small bites because I didn't want it to aggravate my dr/dp, but it had loads of helpful information. She touched on everything that we go through with dp/dr and it was comforting to know I'm not the only one who has these feelings and thoughts. Dp/dr research is extremely important and the more books and info people can get out there, the better.


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Dreamer apologies, didn't mean for you to get so upset...

But the thing is SoulBrotha, despite his semi-irreverent post (and his irreverence can really get under my skin too), has got it right, in general here... I mean, Dreamer, I understand you have suffered from DP/DR etc for longer than most anyone here. But I think the point SB was trying to make was there's a TON of info out there, so you claiming that DP is a misunderstood illness or whatnot isn't entirely accurate. Simply reading Janine's descriptions of dissociative states, how they form, why, etc etc... The theory behind it all is out there, and it makes a bit of sense. So I don't know what kind of research inparticular can be done that will help someone individually (generalization there, and just a belief).

I'm not saying the book will be useless, far from it. Research is always good. But the fact that it will be useless to a majority of people here, well... it's probably a pretty good chance. For an obsessive anxiety ridden individual, I don't believe that a book researching the internal mechanisms and all that jazz is really going to help much... A ton of research has already been done on OCD, anxiety, depression, neurosis of various sorts, blahdity blah, and we all suffer those symptoms as well, so any research specifically zooming in on DP might be little more than novelty.

I don't mean to undermine or dismiss your suffering or anyone elses. I just found it comedic that I am usually irritated by SB's cynical, "why?" posts, but in this instance found his bluntness particularly honest and accurate...

Didn't mean to do any harm. Just had a laugh and congratulated SB for that(I've never ever done that before; I had to give him credit).


----------



## julie (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi Dreamer,
I too have ordered the book and am really looking forward to receiving it. Hopefully the 2005 date is correct! I haven't posted in a while. The site has really changed in the past year or so. The negativity and hopelessness of some individuals really gets me down, so I don't visit very often. I too have been living with this for many years and am anxious to read Dr. Simeon's perspective. After all she is the dp guru! There is hope with dp. It can get better if you don't spend too much time focusing/obsessing on it and do the best you can to get on with your life. That is what has helped me the most. You won't find the answers here on this site. Just information and support from some caring individuals. Others just seem to want to attack and bring people down. I hope the support soon outweighs the negativity and criticism. julie


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi,

These days I really feel like ANYTIME I write something on med therapy, I get people (some) very angry. I don't want to make people angry but can I post please? Sme info may be helpful for us, like how to cope with this. Maybe the book will tell us how to make dp/dr appear less terryfiing. It's not a simply psychiatrist or psychologist who doesn't care aabout dp/dr aspects, like many in this world. She work on this field and knows a looooot about it, like Janine. She is not a guru, she is not anybody who tells anything, she make trials, tests, all you can imagine, and it's not for fun. It's her work. And if she thought DP wasn't important, she wouldn't work in a DP unit with crazy (lol) people like us.

Many people hee wants DP to be just understood by other, including professionnal. And when some doctors tempt to make a book who will be known, people get frustrated. Come on!!! The worst that can happen is that we already all know what she is saying and that there is no unique cure for DP. But maybe, I say maybe, she can help some!

SB, my life is not into DP/DR, not more than you, by the way. If you weren't bothering about dp/dr, you wouldn't be on this site. Everybody on this site who reads posts and write how much they are tired of dp are concerned by this illness. If people aren't bothering about dp, why are you on this site? To make friends? There is other sites for that.

Sorry but I don't understand ho people reacts here.

Cynthia


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

I cant even begin to believe that there are people here saying: whats the USE of a book about DP/DR and discussing exactly THAT. It goes beyond my comprehension.

SoulB, maybe you can learn something new by reading it and maybe that will do something for your DP. I bet there are areas in your life you havent really looked at (closely enough) where you have many issues.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

By the way, those people (on London and NY) are very smart, I wrote to them many times, and they answered me with accurate information. It's not any doctor who will take the time to do that. That is why I feel that it's great that someone in this world, with Janine :lol: , understand our terror and foggy feeling and all the stuff we live each day. I must say that they helped people get rid of dp, it's cool.

Cynthia xxx


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

as is my new year's resolution:

read, breathe, smile...(grrrrrrr)

even brought Dreamer out of the woodwork! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

LOLOL...Terri.
Breathe in, breathe out, and................. relax.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

umm Im not on this site to make friends

I don't even know if I have DP, DR yeah I believe

I just don't think people should get all excited over some book.

and to be honest like when im out the words DEPERSONALIZATION/DEREALIZATION don't even come into my mind even though i feel weird or miserable or depressed.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

oK then maybe you are just depressed or too anxious. But some here feel intense depersonalization / derealization symptoms.

Cynthia xxx


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I agree Cynthia. What we must realize is that yes, WE do know all about derealization and depersonalization, but many people do not. Many doctors, psychologists, therapists, don't know anything about dp and can't even begin to help us because they don't know how. They don't know how dp works, how it affects us, anything. If you don't wanna read the book, then just don't, but don't knock the ones that are exited that psychiatry is actually getting somewhere with this illness. Remember that it wasn't long ago that Depression and Anxiety were basically unknown and misunderstood. Now everyone is familiar with depression and and anxiety and there is help for it.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

SoulBrotha said:


> umm Im not on this site to make friends
> I don't even know if I have DP, DR yeah I believe
> I just don't think people should get all excited over some book.
> and to be honest like when im out the words DEPERSONALIZATION/DEREALIZATION don't even come into my mind even though i feel weird or miserable or depressed.


I'm sorry Soulbrother but your comments are beyond rude,
What in God's name *ARE* you doing on this site then. For what purpose.

"You don't think people should...." YOU?

I know I should do as Terri says, take a breath and not post. But it is completely beyond my comprehension then if you are on this Board and don't even think you have DP.

Don't torture others here who do with insults, rudeness, inanity.

If you have a gripe, go somewhere else. This is a support board.

This will probably turn into another shouting match, and hopefully someone will delete it.

Why are you here? Why do you post here if you don't want help, and don't care to share information, coping skills, whatever.

I'm sorry, but this is infuriating. You don't deserve the luxury of the hard work put into this board, originally by Andy, and then by James and Sarah.
D


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

I don't care

and i never said I DIDN'T have " DP" but noone in real life has told me that I have it. DR yes... After all this time im not even sure what exactly " DP" is.

yup
:roll:


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

SoulBrotha said:


> I don't care


THAT is abundantly clear and has been since you first came here.
Bro, this is one of my occasional explosions of anger at some people here, but you don't care about anyone but yourself. You never have and probably never will.

Someone go ahead and delete this. I am truly in a foul mood.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

wrong, I care about alot of people

actually I have been known to be " too nice" to people at times, thus why I have had " friends" do shady & fucked up things, but thats besides the point.

if YOU can't relate to ME, fuck it, thats not my fault at all


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

As many here already know, I am also one of those people that think its pretty ridiculous to research dp/dr. Buying a book that discusses it sounds like a waste of money and a good way to stay focused on your "problems". I dont say it to cause problems. Its just what I believe.

The majority of doctors Ive talked to dont even want to bother discussing depersonalization. They simply throw it on the anxiety symptom pile. They dont feel its any more relevant than any other anxiety symptom. I agree.

Ive been told by all my doctors that focusing on this symptom will only cause a snowball effect. Heightened anxiety because of the dp/dr will only cause worse dp/dr and so on and so on. I also agree. Would you buy a book on heart palpitations or tight muscles?

Jason Far, If you read this, I just want to say that I feel your last post was well written.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

DakotaJoe, what I said to SoulB also goes for you:



> SoulB, maybe you can learn something new by reading it and maybe that will do something for your DP. I bet there are areas in your life you havent really looked at (closely enough) where you have many issues.


The only thing you do is BLAME and RAGE.
I never see anything constructive in your posts.
Instead you having the DP symtoms as an obsession (as many others have here) you have the Psychiatrists and the Benzo's as your main obsession.
Thats the only difference.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

I agree with Dakota Joe

the thing is, many of you just sit around and obsess soley on DP/DR and don't really try to do other things.

I did this at the beginning, but quickly learned that it wouldn't help, so I HAVE GONE OUT AND LIVED LIFE so to speak, and yet I still feel miserable. Why?? I have no fuckin idea, thats what im trying to figure out.

the Soul Bro is Soul Searching

i won't allow myself to become a weak individual who lives off fuckin disability and complains all day, but when you go to schoo, work, do music, hang out with friends, and still feel miserable and not too much better, THAN YOU HAVE A REASON TO COMPLAIN.

if i locked myself in my room and felt worse, I would understand

but I don't do that and don't understand


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

SoulBrotha said:


> I agree with Dakota Joe
> 
> the thing is, many of you just sit around and obsess soley on DP/DR and don't really try to do other things.
> 
> ...


I don't understand either....its about what I wrote in my last post in response to Janine. I am doing everything I can to help myself feel better. I work, I workout, I eat well, I'm working on staying away from the alcohol, I try to think positiive, I try to go out and do things, yet it only gets worse. Why?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

i think reading about dp/dr helps us all to realize what the hell we are going through to understand it more.......there cant be anything wrong with that.......and the people close to us can read about it and have some understanding of how we feel......people are aloud different opinions.... we all have different ways of trying to cope with these symptoms....just cause some people dont agree that it can help.....what do you do when you come here...cause ME personally read what othersd are going through...not so i can say i feel the same but its comforting that people have similar symptoms and some have recovered 100%.

not aiming this at anyone........just stating my own opinion :?


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

Je pense que les meilleur mots en ce fil viennent de Cynthia, and English isn't even her native language. Plusieurs de vous acte comme des debiles.


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Wendy,

Think whatever you like. Your certainly entitled to your opinion. The truth is tho, Im not obsessed with anything. Believe it or not but Im not full of much rage these days either. Im feeling pretty damn good. Im real close to closing this awful chapter in my life. Who are you going to follow around and bitch at when Im gone? LOL

Joe


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

One more thing Wendy. Youve had 3-4 posts directed towards me in the last couple of months. All of them were vulgar and negative. I cant say anything youve written is very constructive either. Also it seems to me that you are the one with the rage issues these days? You might want to think about that.

Joe


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

I think Joe Im just one of few here who dares to say openly youre an asshole. Be thankfull at least someone lets you know. This knowledge may be of use in your DP-free future.
I'll be glad when you move away from this board.
It will save me and others a lot of unnecessary pain.


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Well Wendy,

I guess as long as you are being so honest, I will be too. I also think you are an asshole and youre also the biggest witch Ive ever seen in any forum on the internet. I dont say this just to be mean. I really mean it.

Joe


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

If Joe is feeling better, I give him credit for that & eventually departing from this website.

remember guys, in the real world not everyone is so " nice" and " respectful" and you have to deal with bullshit and disrespect all of the time.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

Stop it dakota joe? What is your purpose?

Cyn


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Now this is a good example of how problems start. I gave my opinion about the book. I have ever right to. I didnt mean to offend. Its just how I feel. There are other members here that agree that it seems a little ridiculous. Wendy singles me out and finds fault with me. She then calls me an asshole. I call her one back. Cynthia blames this on me????? Cynthia, why dont you tell Wendy to stop calling names being she is the one who instigated it?


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

and SB everywhere in our life we deal will bullshit but here, it's a SUPPORT group, not a BULLSHIT group. SUPPPORT mean being there and not judging too much what people do for helping themselves. Like a support group for anxious people, they don't judge you because you try things to be less anxious!!!! Everywhere we go we are judged, for our illness, for many things. Here is supposed to be an oasis of comprehension, not to tell people they are asshole!!!! What is that? Keep a punching bag near you! :!: Anyway.

Put your rage outward please.

No offense, peace!!!!!!!

Cynthia


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

Read your posts, please.

Cynthia


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

I will shut myself because each time I wrote something it ends in a tornado of pure bullshit.

Sorry for talking about this book. I didn't mean to make a fight.

Sorry for talking, point.

Cynthia


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

> remember guys, in the real world not everyone is so " nice" and " respectful" and you have to deal with bullshit and disrespect all of the time.


I dont SB, I only encounter it here.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

this is the most dysfunctional " support group" that I have ever seen or heard of lol

wheres the support?


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

Wendy said:


> > remember guys, in the real world not everyone is so " nice" and " respectful" and you have to deal with bullshit and disrespect all of the time.
> 
> 
> I dont SB, I only encounter it here.


You must live on another planet? and wherever that is, I need to be because I would love to live a disrespectful, negative, free life.


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

My initial post was about this book. What I wrote was my opinion. I wrote what I wrote because this is really how I feel. I didnt write it out of rage or obsession like I am being accused. This thread went to hell because we have different opinions and a couple of people couldnt stand to listen to a different opinion then there own. I did not want to get into a pissing match but Im not going to take Wendys bullshit. She only acknowledges my existance to criticize me and call me names. Wendy, to avoid trouble why dont you leave me the fuck alone?

Joe


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

> but Im not going to take Wendys bullshit


Well, youre gonna have to Joe, I see no other way.


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Wendy,

I was thinking about moving on, but thanks to you I think Ill stay awhile. I hate to think of this forum with nobody for you to direct your namecalling and rage at.


----------

